# Raf Upwood, Cambridgeshire



## Neosea (May 28, 2009)

Visited with Gangeox recently. 

*Raf Upwood* is located next to the village of Upwood, Cambridgeshire. It is close to Huntingdon and Raf Alconbury. It closed in 1994 and is now derelict. Only the Aircraft Hangers remain in use but belong to a private company.

The site was requisitioned by the Royal Flying Corps in 1917 and opened in September of that year. It was known as Bury, being close to that village. At this time it was only used for night landing as a satellite field for 75 Squadron based in Elmswell, Suffolk. The site was expanded in 1918, with new buildings being erected including five hangers and a watch tower. It was then renamed to Upwood. As World War I ended the air field was no longer required, so in June 1919 it closed, all the buildings were flattened and the land returned to the local community.

The Air field was reopened in the early 1930's as Britain saw the need for an improved Airforce. New buildings were built and the base designed to house two medium bomber squadrons with room for a third if needed.











































































































More history and photos here


----------



## Foxylady (May 28, 2009)

Excellent photos, Neo. Quite a few pics of things I haven't seen in a thread from here before. Neat!


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 28, 2009)

Fantastic photos -love that old Cell door!


----------



## klempner69 (May 28, 2009)

I also love these shots especially the last one...not sure about the watermark though,it detracts away from the shot..just my opinon,so please dont be offended.


----------



## Neosea (May 28, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Excellent photos, Neo. Quite a few pics of things I haven't seen in a thread from here before. Neat!



Thanks Foxy, it is always good to post something different from a well known place.



Lightbuoy said:


> Fantastic photos -love that old Cell door!



Thanks Lightbuoy, the cell was a bonus, would have hated to stay in it. I am sure they chose the worst colour they could find to paint it with. 10 mins and it was doing my head in.



klempner69 said:


> I also love these shots especially the last one...not sure about the watermark though,it detracts away from the shot..just my opinon,so please dont be offended.



Thanks Stu, not offended in the slightest. Watermarking has become a necessary evil it would seem, I guess it depends on how much marking is really needed. Still its good advertising


----------



## HypoBoy (May 28, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Excellent photos, Neo. Quite a few pics of things I haven't seen in a thread from here before. Neat!



I'm sure there's probably lots more to be seen that hasn't been posted. When me and a mate visited with UrbanX and co recently, we clocked the odd thing I'm going to have to go back and investigate at some point soon before they start redevelopment. The place is so big, you can only really see so much of it in a day!


----------



## UrbanX (May 28, 2009)

Great report Sir! Just mirroring what everyone else has said, but this place has been reported on loads (mainly by me probably!) and you've found some awesome new angles. 
Hypoboy drop us a PM if your heading back, I'm always up for a revisit and am just up t'road!


----------



## mr_bones (May 28, 2009)

That's excellent. I am not a huge fan of military sites but this has wet my appetite


----------



## Neosea (May 29, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## Black Shuck (May 29, 2009)

Neosea said:


> Thanks guys[/QUB Brilliant shots there Neosea. Well Done. Just one other thing to say to you! DELTICS!!!:biglaugh:


----------



## Neosea (May 29, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> DELTICS!!!:biglaugh:



Deltics back at ya! Cheers mate.


----------



## adamrobertson (Jul 13, 2009)

very cool shots 

any info you can drop me on this location would be greatly received!


----------



## HypoBoy (Jul 13, 2009)

New members don't get PM access for a while. Once you do, send me a PM and I'll give you the run down on the place. A few of us are likely to end up back there sometime in the near future. If I know far enough in advance, I'll let you know and you're welcome to tag along.


----------



## Neosea (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks mate, But.....

Really though, all the info you need is there. Don't be lazy, go see if you are that interested.


----------



## adamrobertson (Jul 13, 2009)

Neosea said:


> Thanks mate, But.....
> 
> Really though, all the info you need is there. Don't be lazy, go see if you are that interested.



I am going to see, just wondered if there was any things to defo not do i.e. don't leave car there or don't walk into X patch etc, but from what i've read on here it's really easy access etc

spoke to my dad about it, he reckons there's some big development thing that was spoken about recently in regards to that site


----------



## HypoBoy (Jul 14, 2009)

There are a few things to be aware of, particularly with regard to the odd bit of live site remaining and also the local Police. I'll try and remember to send you an email about these this evening.


----------



## tbkscott (Jul 14, 2009)

Great report neo, great photo's too - love the Jet engine. Looks like a massive site


----------



## Runner (Jul 14, 2009)

Some great shots there Neo, 
Love that jet engine and the boiler room shots.

Looks like it's worth a drive down from N. Lincs - are there any plans to develop it quickly (do I need to get my skates on?)


----------



## Neosea (Jul 14, 2009)

tbkscott said:


> Great report neo, great photo's too - love the Jet engine. Looks like a massive site



Thanks Tbk



Runner said:


> Some great shots there Neo,
> Love that jet engine and the boiler room shots.
> 
> Looks like it's worth a drive down from N. Lincs - are there any plans to develop it quickly (do I need to get my skates on?)



Cheers Runner, its worth a look but does get samey. Not sure of any development with this economic climate but sooner rather later if experience is anything to go by.


Hmmmmm where's Gangeoxs photos...hint hint


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice one Neo thats a fab site that.


----------



## HypoBoy (Jul 14, 2009)

Strawsons were pushing plans for an eco town a few months back, presumably as they'll get major grant assistance if they do manage to promote it that way. I'd suspect the plan may not go down too well with the powers that be though, as from what I've heard of things, they own a number of other ex RAF sites, so would no doubt come begging for assistance to convert them in a similar way too.

Site plans are here


----------



## Neosea (Jul 14, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Nice one Neo thats a fab site that.



Thanks BShuck



HypoBoy said:


> Strawsons were pushing plans for an eco town a few months back, presumably as they'll get major grant assistance if they do manage to promote it that way. I'd suspect the plan may not go down too well with the powers that be though, as from what I've heard of things, they own a number of other ex RAF sites, so would no doubt come begging for assistance to convert them in a similar way too.
> 
> Site plans are here



Interesting info :thumbsup


----------



## magoo² (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice one mate i've gotta get down there soon y'know


----------



## Neosea (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks Magoo.


This place is to feature in Practical Photography next month BTW.....


----------



## Gangeox (Jul 17, 2009)

Okay i can take a hint or 2  heres a few of mine:

























































Dont forget, theres loads more on the website.


----------



## ricasso (Jul 17, 2009)

cracking report Neo,some excellent pics mate, interesting to see the american pattern fire hydrants there, exactly the same as RAF Kemble in gloucestershire, i wonder how common these are on the more recently decomissioned RAF airfields in this country


----------



## Neosea (Jul 18, 2009)

Cool photos Gangeox, that boiler looks great


Thanks Ricasso, it was almost like I had gone home with the hydrants and other American features on the site.


----------



## ukmayhem (Jul 19, 2009)

Great pics there mate gonna make a trip up there this week i think, any security on site?


----------

